# FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???



## Dominik10 (2. Juni 2007)

*FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage an euch.
Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung, mit dem die Leibwachen von König Rhobar umherlaufen???

mfg Dominik


----------



## bumi (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???*



			
				Dominik10 am 02.06.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage an euch.
> Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung, mit dem die Leibwachen von König Rhobar umherlaufen???
> 
> mfg Dominik


Das ist eine Paladinrüstung, dazu müsstest du Paladin werden - was in Gothic 3 jedoch nicht möglich ist


(P.S. willst du für jede einzelne Frage die im Laufe des Spiels noch auftaucht einen eigenen Thread eröffnen?)


----------



## Figkregh (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???*



			
				Dominik10 am 02.06.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage an euch.
> Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung, mit dem die Leibwachen von König Rhobar umherlaufen???
> 
> mfg Dominik


Ich denke du meinst nicht die _normale_ Paladin-Rüstung, sondern die Rüstung, die einige Wachen in der Burg von Vengard tragen; ich glaube, die heißt sogar _Garderüstung_.
AFAIK gibt es im inneren Burghof einen Händler (ich mein, der ist sogar ein *Schmied* und hat deshalb immer Arbeit, also halt ihn nicht zu lange auf  ! ), welcher unter anderem diese gewünschte Rüstung verkauft.
Da mir sein Name aber nicht einfällt, kann es sein, dass du ein wenig suchen musst, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern,dass er vom Burgtor aus gesehen ganz hinten rechts im Burghof herumsteht (und natürlich arbeitet   ).
Ob man aber erst einen Ruf von 50 bei den Rebellen braucht, um an diese Rüstung heranzukommen, wie es bei der Paladin-Rüstung notwendig ist, oder ob es andere Bedingungen für den Erwerb eines solchen Stückes gibt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen
MfG Figkregh


----------



## Dominik10 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???*



> Das ist eine Paladinrüstung, dazu müsstest du Paladin werden - was in Gothic 3 jedoch nicht möglich ist



Danke für deine Antwort.
Schade eigentlich!!!




> (P.S. willst du für jede einzelne Frage die im Laufe des Spiels noch auftaucht einen eigenen Thread eröffnen?)



Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen ob mann diese Rüstung bekommt deshalb hab ich dieses Thread eröffnet.

mfg Dominik


----------



## Dominik10 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???*



> Ich denke du meinst nicht die _normale_ Paladin-Rüstung, sondern die Rüstung, die einige Wachen in der Burg von Vengard tragen; ich glaube, die heißt sogar _Garderüstung_.
> AFAIK gibt es im inneren Burghof einen Händler (ich mein, der ist sogar ein *Schmied* und hat deshalb immer Arbeit, also halt ihn nicht zu lange auf  ! ), welcher unter anderem diese gewünschte Rüstung verkauft.
> Da mir sein Name aber nicht einfällt, kann es sein, dass du ein wenig suchen musst, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern,dass er vom Burgtor aus gesehen ganz hinten rechts im Burghof herumsteht (und natürlich arbeitet   ).
> Ob man aber erst einen Ruf von 50 bei den Rebellen braucht, um an diese Rüstung heranzukommen, wie es bei der Paladin-Rüstung notwendig ist, oder ob es andere Bedingungen für den Erwerb eines solchen Stückes gibt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen
> MfG Figkregh



Danke für deine Antwort, ich werde mal nachschauen!!!

mfg Dominik


----------



## Dominik10 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???*

ÜBRINGES: Hier ein Bild der Garderüstung:

http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/3968/gothic32007060310202617bc2.jpg

mfg Dominik


----------



## Dominik10 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???*

@Figkregh

Ich finde im Inneren Burghof keinen Schmied bzw. keine Person die die Rüstung von der Garde verkaufen.

Ausserdem habe ich im Internet ein bisschen herumgegoogled und fand keine Garderüstung.
Ich glaube es gibt doch keine Garderüstung zu kaufen.

mfg Dominik


----------



## Dominik10 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Bekommt man in Gothic 3 eigentlich die Garderüstung???*

+++UPDATE+++UPDATE+++UPDATE+++

Ich habe erfahren das es einen Schmied gibt der die Rüstung der Garde verkauft.
Der Schmied heißt "Keldron" und die Rüstung der Garde heißt "Prunkrüstung".
Aber bei mir ist der Schmied verschwunden, aber durch laden eines älteren Spielstandes fand ich diesen Keldron. Das gleiche ist auf mit König Rhobar er ist auch verschwunden. Als ich dann im MARVIN-Modus "goto Rhobar" eingab befand ich mich kurz danach in der Barriere und stand neben König Rhobar.
Das gleiche probierte ich mit "goto Keldron" aber ich kam an einen Ort und er war nicht dar. 

+++Update+++: Ich fand heraus das ich mit "spawn Keldron" oder "spawn Rhobar" die Personen wieder einfügen kann.


mfg Dominik


----------

